# Mount Snow - April 3rd - bumps and brews!



## drjeff (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm sure they'll be a bunch of us Mount Snow regulars there, but for the bump and beer crew, Saturday April 3rd is setting up to be a GREAT day at Mount Snow!  Bump wise, the return of the Glade-iator bump comp, back on Ripcord, where it began!  Mandatory BBQ grills will be at the base of Ripocrd apparently!

Then, from 1-6PM,  The 2nd annual Winter's Brewer's Fest takes over Cuzzin's Deck (and probably a bunch more realestate out infront of the base lodge!)

Then if that's not enough beer,  they're having the end of the season "Kick the Keg" bash at The Snowbarn, with no cover and One Jack Move playing (an awesome badn IMHO)

Should be a GREAT day!  (now I'm done sounding like mountsnowfish   :lol: )


----------



## mtsnowfish (Mar 24, 2010)

*Registration is open too....*

Jeff the only thing you missed - Registration is open!  

We'll have the High Country Tiki Bar and BBQ serving up cold brews, burgers & dogs by the beautiful Lindsay and Mary.  

Categories - there will be seperate male and female categories broken down into the following age groups:
17 & under , 18-35, 36-49, 50+
(age categories subject to change based on registration)

Gladia-tors who sign up receive free entry into the Mount Snow Winter Brewers Festival!  :beer: Over 30 different drafts will be available inside and outside of Cuzzins from Long Trail, Magic Hat, North Coast, Allagash, Harpoon, Woodchuck Ciders and more.  

Glade-iator Medals are awesome!  I encourage those looking for a fun bump competition without the sanctioning to come on out and have some fun.  Lets all pray we get a beautiful day like St. Pats!!  

Fisher


----------



## vcunning (Mar 24, 2010)

mtsnowfish said:


> Jeff the only thing you missed - Registration is open!
> 
> We'll have the High Country Tiki Bar and BBQ serving up cold brews, burgers & dogs by the beautiful Lindsay and Mary.
> 
> ...



Greg . . . Any chance of having a separate category?  Maybe those that are actually dressed like GLADEiators?  DrJeff might suggest one for the age 6 and under category (really!)


----------



## drjeff (Mar 24, 2010)

mtsnowfish said:


> Jeff the only thing you missed - Registration is open!
> 
> We'll have the High Country Tiki Bar and BBQ serving up cold brews, burgers & dogs by the beautiful Lindsay and Mary.
> 
> ...



Well Greg, I didn't want to steal all of your marketing glory  :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Mar 24, 2010)

vcunning said:


> Greg . . . Any chance of having a separate category?  Maybe those that are actually dressed like GLADEiators?  DrJeff might suggest one for the age 6 and under category (really!)



Or a better idea,  all of those dressed like actual GLADEiators get into the Winter's Brewers Fest for free!


----------



## Glenn (Mar 26, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Or a better idea,  all of those dressed like actual GLADEiators get into the Winter's Brewers Fest for free!



I'll drink to that! 

This should be an awesome event. Looking forward to this weekend as well.


----------



## Beetlenut (Mar 26, 2010)

Just curious if any of you Mount Snow regulars will be skiing Friday April 2nd? Not sure I can make the 3rd. :sad:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 26, 2010)

what's the entry fee for the glade-iator bump comp?


----------



## ta&idaho (Mar 26, 2010)

I had planned on making this event, but I'm still sitting on two Killington vouchers, so we're headed there instead.  Mount Snow definitely knows how to throw a spring skiing party...should be a blast.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 26, 2010)

2knees said:


> what's the entry fee for the glade-iator bump comp?



I'll play Mountsnowfish again for a moment here  :lol:

$30 bucks a person (doesn't include lift ticket) and it gets you free admission into the Winter Brewer's Fest that afternoon (and admission to their brewers fest's usually includes your 1st 2 beer tokens :beer: and a sounvenir pint glass which is your to keep)


----------



## drjeff (Mar 26, 2010)

Beetlenut said:


> Just curious if any of you Mount Snow regulars will be skiing Friday April 2nd? Not sure I can make the 3rd. :sad:



I should be skiing on Good Friday (about 90% sure right now)

Definite answer mid-next week


----------



## 2knees (Mar 26, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I'll play Mountsnowfish again for a moment here  :lol:
> 
> $30 bucks a person (doesn't include lift ticket) and it gets you free admission into the Winter Brewer's Fest that afternoon (and admission to their brewers fest's usually includes your 1st 2 beer tokens :beer: and a sounvenir pint glass which is your to keep)




thanks!  i clicked on the link in his post but it brought me to the online store.  was hoping to register online.


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm gonna have to do this one, it sounds like a good time.


----------



## powbmps (Mar 26, 2010)

2knees said:


> thanks!  i clicked on the link in his post but it brought me to the online store.  was hoping to register online.





madriverjack said:


> I'm gonna have to do this one, it sounds like a good time.



Did you guys sign up online?


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 26, 2010)

Not yet. You gonna DO IT to?


----------



## powbmps (Mar 26, 2010)

madriverjack said:


> Not yet. You gonna DO IT to?



Yessir.


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 29, 2010)

Alright who's in for this one? It is looking like a perfect day (70's) to hit up some bumps.
2knees
powbmps
madriverjack


----------



## 2knees (Mar 29, 2010)

just gotta get clearance clarence.

should be good to go.


----------



## reefer (Mar 29, 2010)

I should be at Mt. Snow to witness this event. Good luck you guys. I'll be looking for you and I'll try to snap some pics.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 29, 2010)

Pics?  Videos?  C'mon guys, I'm going to have to do some real work soon here


----------



## frankm938 (Mar 29, 2010)

whats the format?  will there be qualifiers and then duels?  will there be a course set up with jumps or just random bumps?
i did it a long time ago and you only got one run, the bumps were very random and there was one jump set up at the bottom.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2010)

frankm938 said:


> whats the format?  will there be qualifiers and then duels?  will there be a course set up with jumps or just random bumps?
> i did it a long time ago and you only got one run, the bumps were very random and there was one jump set up at the bottom.



The Return of the GLADE-IATOR 04/03/2010

The legendary bump competition is back at Mount Snow! The Glade-iator challenges the best east coast bump skiers in this non-sanctioned extreme competition on Ripcord. 

Competitors will attempt to descend our 37 degree pitch massive mogul field before hitting a final jump to impress the judges. Each competitor will get one run to show off their skills.

Schedule of events:

8am - 9:30am: Registration, gallery in Main Base Lodge 
(across from Tony's Pizza)
9am - 11am: Practice
11am: Competition begins

Fee = $30 per person, cash please (does not include lift ticket)


----------



## powbmps (Mar 29, 2010)

frankm938 said:


> whats the format?  will there be qualifiers and then duels?  will there be a course set up with jumps or just random bumps?
> i did it a long time ago and you only got one run, the bumps were very random and there was one jump set up at the bottom.



It sounds like the same setup.  For comparison the BMMC course is listed at 23 degrees pitch.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 29, 2010)

frankm938 said:


> whats the format?  will there be qualifiers and then duels?  will there be a course set up with jumps or just random bumps?
> i did it a long time ago and you only got one run, the bumps were very random and there was one jump set up at the bottom.




i have never in my life seen real bump lines setup on that trail.  i gotta guess its gonna be a total mess in that sense but wtf, it should be fun.

as Ben Stiller said earlier in the thread,  do it *DO IT*


----------



## vcunning (Mar 29, 2010)

Unfortunately, I heard these GLADEiators might have an advantage (L-R: DrJeff, Glenn and vcunning)







[/IMG]


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 29, 2010)

vcunning said:


> Unfortunately, I heard these GLADEiators might have an advantage (L-R: DrJeff, Glenn and vcunning)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd dump the dressing and replace it with a rum concoction.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 29, 2010)

The all important (especially since it's going to be a warm day on Saturday) "rehydration selections" for the winter brewer's fest as posted by Mountsnowfish this evening on the Mount Snow passholders site

"BEER LINE UP:

Harpoon - UFO, IPA, Summer Beer
Allagash - White (A Top Fisher Choice), Dubbel
North Coast - Red Seal, Prankster (Fisher's Wife's Favorite)
Rock Art - Ridge Runner, IPA, Double Porter
Long Trail - Long Trail Ale, Pale Ale
Magic Hat - Vinyl (mmm), #9, Circus Boy (mmm)
Woodchuck - Cider, Amber Cider
Stone - Arrogant Bastard Ale, Sublimely Self Righteous Ale, Ruination IPA
Stoudt's - Pils, Scarlet Lady Ale
Anheuser Busch - Bud Light, Budweiser, Shock Top
Red Hook - Long Hammer, Mount Snow Ale
Brooklyn - Chocolate Stout (double mmm), Brown Ale
Olde Burnside - 10 Penny, Dirty Penny

*50* Kegs Total"  :beer:


----------



## Glenn (Mar 30, 2010)

2knees said:


> i have never in my life seen real bump lines setup on that trail.  i gotta guess its gonna be a total mess in that sense but wtf, it should be fun.
> 
> as Ben Stiller said earlier in the thread,  do it *DO IT*



I agree. It's just kinda a free for all regarding picking lines. I'll be up Friday, so I'll be sure to ski Ripcord a few times...and then report back here Good Friday evening via a crappy, fat fingered mobile post. Just to give the AZ Crew a print preview. 

We'll be heading up Thursday night. Plan is to ski Friday and Saturday...and maybe some of Easter Sunday. 

The weather looks awesome; can't wait. I'll keep my eyes open for some AZ-ers. Based on the weather, I'm not sure what attire I'll be sporting. Regardless of what skis I'm using, each one has a small AZ sticker (mountain logo) on the left tip.


----------



## mtsnowfish (Mar 30, 2010)

*No Seeds*

Ripcord is what it is.  No seeded bumps it is a free for all find your line and then find the kicker at the bottom of the hill..

Brewers Festival is going to be "on snow" as in all the beer and the breweries themselves will be on the snow in the base area and kegs will be kept cold using snow. 

*Jimmy Down* playing from 1:30pm - 5pm.  Can't wait to see the Gladiator.  Ripcord will be open on Friday to check out the conditions but the jump will be closed off.  Then all the kegs left over will go down to the Snow Barn for the Kick the Keg Party down there.  Should be a fun weekend.  

Speaking of fun, we had a blast last weekend and here is some raw footy of the Sink or Skim.  Full edit coming out later today of both Duct & Skim.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 30, 2010)

mtsnowfish said:


> Ripcord is what it is.  No seeded bumps it is a free for all find your line and then find the kicker at the bottom of the hill..
> 
> ]



From having skied the ripper last week.  Line wise,  skier's/riders hard right,  smallest bumps, semi wide spacing with probably a few patches of ledge to deal with after this "liquid snow" event/warm temps.

Center line - BIG bumps with deep troughs, since they're natural bumps, there's some rhythm to them, but definately not seeded bump symmetry

Left side - the "moderate" line - bigger than skiers right, not as big as the centerline - decent rhythm to them over there too.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 30, 2010)

Don't forget the Tiki Bar that High Country Snowmobiles is setting up at the base of Ripcord. :beer:


----------



## drjeff (Mar 30, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Don't forget the Tiki Bar that High Country Snowmobiles is setting up at the base of Ripcord. :beer:



I'm guessing that there might be a ceremonial beer coozie or two positioned near that tiki bar on Saturday


----------



## Glenn (Mar 30, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I'm guessing that there might be a ceremonial beer coozie or two positioned near that tiki bar on Saturday



I may have to wear my special hat as well.....


----------



## drjeff (Mar 30, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I may have to wear my special hat as well.....



I don't think that I'll wear the tunic, while the extra warmth(and wind resistance) it provided on Sunday was nice, that sucker isn't exactly made of the most breathable of fabrics, and if I got a good sweat going under that thing, I'm not sure if i'd be able to un-stick it from me!  :lol:


----------



## vcunning (Mar 30, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I may have to wear my special hat as well.....



I'll have mine on . . . . and probably the wrist guards too!


----------



## Glenn (Mar 31, 2010)

For a small fee (free beer), I'd ski down Ripcord in full attire to open up the competition.....


----------



## vcunning (Mar 31, 2010)

Glenn said:


> For a small fee (free beer), I'd ski down Ripcord in full attire to open up the competition.....



Heck . . . I'll buy you a beer and dinner


----------



## Glenn (Mar 31, 2010)

vcunning said:


> heck . . . I'll buy you a beer and dinner



lol! 8)


----------



## drjeff (Mar 31, 2010)

Glenn said:


> For a small fee (free beer), I'd ski down Ripcord in full attire to open up the competition.....



To protect your flowing cape on the outfit,  we'd 1st have to find you one of those neoprene butt cover things!  :lol:

I would so have to video-witz that run!  :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Mar 31, 2010)

drjeff said:


> To protect your flowing cape on the outfit,  we'd 1st have to find you one of those neoprene butt cover things!  :lol:
> 
> I would so have to video-witz that run!  :lol:



LMAO! How awesome would that be? Then to cap it off...dinner and beer from Vince.


----------



## reefer (Apr 1, 2010)

*I'm out.......*

I said earlier I would be there, but I have switched it up to Magic Saturday. Doing Mt. Snow Sunday.


----------



## madriverjack (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm out also have a beer or three for me.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 2, 2010)

Its gonna be nice tomorrow. Make sure you bring shorts and a t shirt. Sunscreen too.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 4, 2010)

Did any AZ-ers make it up for this?


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 4, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Did any AZ-ers make it up for this?



We did, but didn't enter.  Watched for a bit from the bottom, then decided the skiing was too good to stand there.  ;-)    Scanned the crowd but didn't see your hats.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 5, 2010)

My wife and I watched some of the kids go down. After that, we made some more turns. We stopped skiing around 1 then hit the brewfest. Jeff and I had the Glade-iator hats on and rescued our cardboard fangun from the tubing hill shack. We brought it right into the fest. 

The Glade-iator was a cool event. I think I'll try and enter it next year.


----------



## marcski (Apr 5, 2010)

I was up there also with my wife and kids.  We watched from the bottom...they kicked 2 kegs, 100 burgers and 100 dogs down there. What a fun time. Glenn....I was talked to someone with a gladiator hat at the beerfest for a few.....I wonder if it was you?

The best thing about this weekend was...no matter how good the skiing was Saturday...it was even better Yesterday.  I think yesterday was one of the best spring days I have ever skied...the snow was better yesterday....for 2 reasons...1) I don't think it got quite as warm and 2) there were far fewer people on the hill to chew it up.  

What a fabulous spring weekend.....(now keeping fingers crossed for some decent weather for next weekend too!)>


----------



## marcski (Apr 5, 2010)

Some Pics from this weekend:

Ripcord and the Comp:







Jaws:






The family enjoying the day and the comp:


----------



## vcunning (Apr 5, 2010)

marcski said:


> Glenn....I was talked to someone with a gladiator hat at the beerfest for a few.....I wonder if it was you?
> 
> >



If it was the tall guy, that was DrJeff.  He was at the base of the competition for a while, but moved up past the burger/beer stand with us later.  Unfortunately, I wasn't wearing my GLADEiator hat as it doesn't fit well over my helmet.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 5, 2010)

marcski said:


> Glenn....I was talked to someone with a gladiator hat at the beerfest for a few.....I wonder if it was you?



Vince summed it up nicely. If it was someone with big nose who looks 17, it was me. If It was a tall guy, Jeff. 

I did have an extra Koozie I gave to a guy near the Bud trailer...was that you?


----------



## marcski (Apr 5, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Vince summed it up nicely. If it was someone with big nose who looks 17, it was me. If It was a tall guy, Jeff.
> 
> I did have an extra Koozie I gave to a guy near the Bud trailer...was that you?



I didn't get a Koozie...and the guy wearing the gladiator hat...was, I'm having a bit of a memory lapse...I think he was wearing like a maroon t-shirt...and when I spoke to him it was at the beer fest up near the band tent, near the big rock.


----------



## jaytrem (Apr 5, 2010)

vcunning said:


> If it was the tall guy, that was DrJeff.  He was at the base of the competition for a while, but moved up past the burger/beer stand with us later.  Unfortunately, I wasn't wearing my GLADEiator hat as it doesn't fit well over my helmet.



I should have borrowed your hat, maybe could have gotten a few bonus points in the comp.  Sure was a great time, hadn't done a mogul competition in about 10 years and was the first time I did one on tele skis.  Was kinda wishing I had the regular skis for the jump though.


----------



## marcski (Apr 5, 2010)

jaytrem said:


> I should have borrowed your hat, maybe could have gotten a few bonus points in the comp.  Sure was a great time, hadn't done a mogul competition in about 10 years and was the first time I did one on tele skis.  Was kinda wishing I had the regular skis for the jump though.



There were a few tele's in the comp.  One made it into the top 3 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## jaytrem (Apr 5, 2010)

marcski said:


> There were a few tele's in the comp.  One made it into the top 3 if I'm not mistaken.



Yeah, a tele guy got 2nd in the 50+.  An old friend got 1st, nice to see he can still ski em so well at 56.

One interesting thing I noticed is my friend Paul, at age 35, was the only person in thier 30s in the men's 18-35 catagory.  

I got 8th in 35-49.  I think my run was pretty good from a technical standpoint but lacked excitement and pizazz.  Didn't knock out any super quick turns and  my jump was kinda lame.

Results are here...

http://www.mountsnow.com/images/gladiatorresults.pdf


----------



## Glenn (Apr 5, 2010)

marcski said:


> I didn't get a Koozie...and the guy wearing the gladiator hat...was, I'm having a bit of a memory lapse...I think he was wearing like a maroon t-shirt...and when I spoke to him it was at the beer fest up near the band tent, near the big rock.



That was probably Jeff. I was wearing a black "Mount Snowicane" t-shirt. Jeff was sporting a "Life is Crap" shirt that said "out of beer". :lol:  

Yep, we were right up by the band. We moved the table a bit....it was LOUD! But the band was a really good.


----------



## vcunning (Apr 5, 2010)

marcski . . . . great family picture!  What a beautiful day.


----------



## marcski (Apr 5, 2010)

Glenn said:


> That was probably Jeff. I was wearing a black "Mount Snowicane" t-shirt. Jeff was sporting a "Life is Crap" shirt that said "out of beer". :lol:
> 
> Yep, we were right up by the band. We moved the table a bit....it was LOUD! But the band was a really good.



If it was Jeff....a pleasure to have "met" you if only briefly...not really meet...but we had a couple of words. good ones...    Frankly, I wasn't that into the band.....



vcunning said:


> marcski . . . . great family picture!  What a beautiful day.



Thanks Vince...I didn't take the pic, so I can't take credit, but I can take credit for my beautiful little ski bunnies...you should have seen my little one making turns!!  She's going to be a ripper.


----------

